# how to change belt?



## Marial Arts (Sep 5, 2014)

how to change belt?


----------



## donald1 (Sep 5, 2014)

???  If you practice you're skill will improve when you are ready to be promoted your instructor will either tell you or test you (or both)


----------



## Marial Arts (Sep 5, 2014)

donald1 said:


> ???  If you practice you're skill will improve when you are ready to be promoted your instructor will either tell you or test you (or both)



no i mean the belt here at martial talk . .


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 5, 2014)

Marial Arts said:


> no i mean the belt here at martial talk . .



You have to do a virtual grading.
We will all attack you with virtual punches and kicks and if you pass you get a virtual belt.


----------



## Marial Arts (Sep 5, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> You have to do a virtual grading.
> We will all attack you with virtual punches and kicks and if you pass you get a virtual belt.


 ok . .


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 5, 2014)

it is based on the number of posts you have made


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 5, 2014)

The FAQ maybe of use to you.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Like shadowchaser said,  the more posts the higher the belt,  I think the first change is maybe 20-25 posts yellow belt.  After you reach the post minimum all of your posts will show that belt


----------



## Danny T (Sep 5, 2014)

As in training the color of the belt is unimportant.
Just post with a good attitude and in time the color will change on its own.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

For changing the belt here in martial talk, as previous posters said, once you make enough posts your belt color changes so your belt color in Martial Talk is directly proportional to the number of posts you make.

As for changing your belt color in martial arts, that is done through hard work and smart work and by listening to your instructor and doing what your instructor says. And if your unclear about something you should ask your instructor, a good teacher accepts questions.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

Danny T said:


> As in training the color of the belt is unimportant.
> Just post with a good attitude and in time the color will change on its own.



Whether or not the color of the belt is important in training depends on the goals and desires of the student. For some people belt color isn't important, they go into the martial arts for other reasons. 

As for belt color here, its based on how many posts you make but you don't necessarily need a good attitude you just need to make enough posts and your belt color changes, at least from what I know that's how the system in martialtalk works.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 6, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Whether or not the color of the belt is important in training depends on the goals and desires of the student. For some people belt color isn't important, they go into the martial arts for other reasons.


When I have a new prospective student something I do during our sign up process is have a Black Belt present. During the discussion of 'goals' and the processes to achieve them I hand the belt to prospect saying, "if your goal is to get a black belt, here it is; the goal is done. However, If one of your goals in training with us is to Earn a black belt then it is going to take a lot of time, work, humility, & patience. The color of your belt doesn't matter; What does is your being attentive, being respectful, putting forth your best effort at all times, maintaining an attitude of positiveness, being a great training partner, and never giving up. The color will come as your skills, knowledge, and attitude of making your training partners better grows. For you see it isn't about you it is about you being the best student you can be. In time you will be an outstanding martial artist.



PhotonGuy said:


> As for belt color here, its based on how many posts you make but you don't necessarily need a good attitude you just need to make enough posts and your belt color changes, at least from what I know that's how the system in martialtalk works.


Without a good attitude you can make a lot of posts but others here may not have much to discuss with you. If the attitude is bad enough you may lose your privilege to post anything here.
A good attitude, good communication, and an openness to other opinions will help carry one much further in life.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 6, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Without a good attitude you can make a lot of posts but others here may not have much to discuss with you. If the attitude is bad enough you may lose your privilege to post anything here.
> A good attitude, good communication, and an openness to other opinions will help carry one much further in life.



This site in fact has helped me tremendously with you're assertion. Personally I struggle sometimes and end up being too forthright. Good advice!


----------



## Marnetmar (Sep 6, 2014)

I have no idea how to change my belts, so I just wrap every new one around my waist on top of the previous one.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 6, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> I have no idea how to change my belts, so I just wrap every new one around my waist on top of the previous one.



Not sure that helps the OP though


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

Danny T said:


> When I have a new prospective student something I do during our sign up process is have a Black Belt present. During the discussion of 'goals' and the processes to achieve them I hand the belt to prospect saying, "if your goal is to get a black belt, here it is; the goal is done. However, If one of your goals in training with us is to Earn a black belt then it is going to take a lot of time, work, humility, & patience. The color of your belt doesn't matter; What does is your being attentive, being respectful, putting forth your best effort at all times, maintaining an attitude of positiveness, being a great training partner, and never giving up. The color will come as your skills, knowledge, and attitude of making your training partners better grows. For you see it isn't about you it is about you being the best student you can be. In time you will be an outstanding martial artist.



I agree. And that's why I would not take the black belt during your interview process if I was to sign up at your place.
.


Danny T said:


> Without a good attitude you can make a lot of posts but others here may not have much to discuss with you. If the attitude is bad enough you may lose your privilege to post anything here.
> A good attitude, good communication, and an openness to other opinions will help carry one much further in life.



As long as you follow the forum rules you can post. You can have a bad attitude but you can still post here if you don't break any of the rules, it doesn't matter if people will discuss stuff with you. If you rack up enough posts you go up a belt on the forum, from what I know that's how the system works here. Not that I take the belt system here seriously. Its just something fancy to put in considering this is a martial arts forum. I do agree with good communication though, and if you ask me communication is of utmost importance if you're going to teach martial arts or anything else.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 6, 2014)

The belt system here at Martial Talk is a counter. Nothing more. You post, your count goes up, your belt changes. That's it. Nothing remotely serious about it.

Good communication and good posting will result in your THANKS and REP going up. If other members think your posts are good, helpful, informative and accurate, you'll be thanked and given positive rep. If not, you won't be thanked, and/or you'll get negative rep. 

In short, the belt is merely an indicator of how much you post. The THANKS and (especially) the REP system are an iindicator of the quality of those posts.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 7, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> The belt system here at Martial Talk is a counter. Nothing more. You post, your count goes up, your belt changes. That's it. Nothing remotely serious about it.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 7, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Whether or not the color of the belt is important in training depends on the goals and desires of the student. For some people belt color isn't important, they go into the martial arts for other reasons.
> 
> As for belt color here, its based on how many posts you make but you don't necessarily need a good attitude you just need to make enough posts and your belt color changes, at least from what I know that's how the system in martialtalk works.



Wrong


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 10, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Wrong



Just what am I wrong about?


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 10, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Just what am I wrong about?



Bad attitude.  Yeah I can come across as being a Tool sometimes. However, I do not mean to be, and tbh my humour is often misconstrued. Having a bad attitude is utterly pointless, those type of users are generally referred to as being trolls. So therefore, one does need a good attitude to progress through the belt system. Not for attaining the belts, but you expect someone with a virtual black belt for example, to have a good attitude.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 10, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Bad attitude.  Yeah I can come across as being a Tool sometimes. However, I do not mean to be, and tbh my humour is often misconstrued. Having a bad attitude is utterly pointless, those type of users are generally referred to as being trolls. So therefore, one does need a good attitude to progress through the belt system. Not for attaining the belts, but you expect someone with a virtual black belt for example, to have a good attitude.



You would expect that but it isn't always the case. I've seen black belts on this board, by that I mean black belt as in they've made enough posts to advance that far in rank in martialtalk, and I've seen black belts in real life who aren't nice people. So somebody with a black belt, virtual or real, should have a good attitude, but they don't always do.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Sep 10, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> The belt system here at Martial Talk is a counter. Nothing more. You post, your count goes up, your belt changes. That's it. Nothing remotely serious about it.
> 
> Good communication and good posting will result in your THANKS and REP going up. If other members think your posts are good, helpful, informative and accurate, you'll be thanked and given positive rep. If not, you won't be thanked, and/or you'll get negative rep.
> 
> In short, the belt is merely an indicator of how much you post. The THANKS and (especially) the REP system are an iindicator of the quality of those posts.



Dude!

I was dead chuffed at having just achieved my green belt through hard work and determination and you've totally peed on my parade!


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 11, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> You would expect that but it isn't always the case. I've seen black belts on this board, by that I mean black belt as in they've made enough posts to advance that far in rank in martialtalk, and I've seen black belts in real life who aren't nice people. So somebody with a black belt, virtual or real, should have a good attitude, but they don't always do.



From what I have heard through the media and written (html wise) that Steven Seagal is one. In terms of this board I cannot speak on that, then again I doubt I would notice anyway.


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2014)

Just, guys....  don't ever try to wash your Martial Talk belt.  It's a bad idea.  Your computer will not be happy, and you'll wash away all of the good posts you've written to get there.


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 11, 2014)

And of course, should your belt _ever_ touch the ground you must immediately burn your monitor and buy a new one.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 11, 2014)

Steve said:


> Just, guys....  don't ever try to wash your Martial Talk belt.  It's a bad idea.  Your computer will not be happy, and you'll wash away all of the good posts you've written to get there.



Sadly, only the good ones wash out. All the bad posts you've made stain the virtual material.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 11, 2014)

Steve said:


> Just, guys....  don't ever try to wash your Martial Talk belt.  It's a bad idea.  Your computer will not be happy, and you'll wash away all of the good posts you've written to get there.



Yeah concur. Sometimes though, I truly do not know that I have said something controversial, but I get you're point.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 11, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah concur. Sometimes though, I truly do not know that I have said something controversial, but I get you're point.



That's always possible. For example, you used "you're" instead of "your". Incorrect grammar can be quite controversial.




View attachment $grammarpolice.jpg


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 11, 2014)

Brilliant . Yes you are right, I did poof that one lol. Man that is so funny. You have cheered up my aching body


----------



## Tames D (Sep 11, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Bad attitude. Yeah I can come across as being a Tool sometimes. However, I do not mean to be, and tbh my humour is often misconstrued. Having a bad attitude is utterly pointless, those type of users are generally referred to as being trolls. So therefore, one does need a good attitude to progress through the belt system. Not for attaining the belts, but you expect someone with a virtual black belt for example, to have a good attitude.



I think you are wrong. I have a bad attitude and certainly could be considered a troll. And still, I have risen up through the MT belt ranks just fine.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 11, 2014)

Tames D said:


> I think you are wrong. I have a bad attitude and certainly could be considered a troll. And still, I have risen up through the MT belt ranks just fine.



Then I would despair!


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Sep 11, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> View attachment 18914



How do I get awarded one of those badges? It would look quite snazzy along with my shiny new green belt.


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2014)

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> How do I get awarded one of those badges? It would look quite snazzy along with my shiny new green belt.


If you like Grammar Police, check out Weird Al's blurred lines parody.  Funny because it's true.


----------

